# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Όργανα & Εξοπλισμός >  >  Απαράδεκτο weller και αγορά σταθμού κόλλησης

## makoulis

Καλημέρα σε όλη την παρέα.. Πριν κανα μήνα περίπου αγόρασα το Weller sp25l για να πάρω μαζί μου στην καβάλα και να αφήσω πίσω το παλιό μου 'σκυλί' κολλητήρι αγνώστου ταυτότητας. το παλιό το χα δουλέψει για τρία χρόνια πάρα πολύ και με είχε αφήσει απόλυτα ευχαριστημένο.. ώμος το Weller μέσα σε 10 μέρες ήθελε νέα μύτη!!!! αγόρασα λοιπόν νέα μύτη και μέσα σε 5 μέρες πάλι τα ίδια!!! να πω ότι δν γινόταν σωστή χρίση εντάξει αλλά σαν τα μάτια μου το πρόσεχα.. τεσπα.. κλαίω τα 25€ που έδωσα. θα καταλάβετε από τις ποιό κάτω φωτογραφίες. τώρα λέω να πάρω έναν σταθμό κόλλησης μέχρι 50€. τί λέτε για αυτόν  εδώ? 

DSC05148.jpgDSC05150.jpgDSC05151.jpg

----------


## moutoulos

Μήπως το βούταγες συνέχεια στη σολντερίνη?. Αν και έτσι να'ναι, δεν έπρεπε να χαλάσει σε μια βδομάδα.

----------


## makoulis

εκείνο που είναι πιο μακρύ το χα βουτήξει αρκετές φορές αλλά το δεύτερο ούτε μια..

----------


## mariosm

Μακη η αληθεια ειναι οτι αγορασες το πιο φθηνο weller που κυκλοφορει. Το βασικο κριτιριο στην αγορα κολητηριου ειναι η μυτη. Αυτες οι μυτες που διχνεις ειναι νικελ οποτε μην περιμενεις πολλα. Ειναι για πολυ ερασιτεχνικη χρηση. Επελεγε παντα μυτες με επικαλυψη καδμιου για σοβαρη δουλεια

----------


## tasosmos

Μηπως χρησιμοποιεις γενικοτερα πολυ σολντερινη?

Ακομα και στις περιπτωσεις που ειναι απαραιτητη χρειαζεται ελαχιστη. Πχ αν εχεις ενα οξειδωμενο καλωδιο βουτας μονο την ακρη λιγο και αφηνεις σολντερινη ισα να φαινεται επανω.


Παντως να εχεις υπ'οψιν οτι το βουτημα του κολλητηριου στην σολντερινη απαγορευεται δια ροπαλου, της αλλαζει τα φωτα της μυτης. Απλα λιωνεις καλαι επανω και την σκουπιζεις σε χαρτι ή σφουγγαρι.


Το μικρο μου κολλητηρι ειναι ενα antex τα οποια εχουν μονο σιδηρο και χρωμιο στην μυτη και εδω και 5-6 χρονια δεν εχει παθει τιποτα με πολλη χρηση.

----------


## ggr

Τα weller ειναι κορυφαια σε σταθμους οπου και οι τιμες ειναι αρκετα μεγαλες,αντιθετα σε αυτη την κατηγορια τιμης (25 ε) δεν λενε και τιποτα. Στα χρηματα που διαθετεις  και με 5-10 euro παραπανω αν θελεις κατι επωνυμο και ποιοτικο σου προτεινω antex η ersa.Στα λεω ολα αυτα απο εμπειρια καθως χρησιμοποιω σταθμο weller και ειμαι απολυτα ευχαριστημενος αλλα σε απλα κολλητηρια εχοντας χρησιμοποησει weller και antex εχω διαπιστωσει οτι το antex ειναι ασυγκριτα καλυτερο και σε θεμα αντοχης μυτης και σε κατασκευη γενικοτερα.
http://www.alifragis.com.gr/full_pro...?prod_id=XS-25

----------


## billtech

παιδια και η σολτερινι και ολα δικαιολογιες ειναι....
εχω το κολλητιρι μου 10χρονια!!! που το πηρα 8Ε τοτε...σε κυπριακες λιρες 5Λιρες και ειναι σκυλι...
και στη σολτρεινη το χονο και με σιρματακι του καθαριζα την μυτη...μια χαρα...
αλλα ειναι ιαπωνας....Goot ειναι ειναη η εταιρια του..ονομα και πραμα...και με μυτη κανονικη...
αυτο εδω: http://us.100y.com.tw/PNoInfo/2471.htm
http://us.100y.com.tw/product_jpg_original/A003017.jpg

και αμα παρω σταθμο απο αυτην την εταιρια θα παρω και θα τον φερω απεξω..και ας τον χρησοπληρωσω..

καποτε πηρα και εγω ενα κολλητηρι της weller για καλο αφου το αλλο το ειχα χρονια και τα ιδια με του παιδιου επαθε και το δικο μου..και το πληρωσα και 40Ε.
η weller πιαστηκε πλεον και δεν την νοιαζει... αλλα υπαρχουν και αλλου πορτοκαλιες!!! :Tongue2:  :Tongue2:

----------


## makoulis

Πιστεύω ότι μόνο το όνομα είναι στο δικό μου. φτιάχτηκε σε κανένα υπόγειο στην κίνα και πωλείτε με το Logo της Weller. τέσπα απογοητεύτηκα με αυτό το κολλητήρι. το παλιό μου κολλητήρι το βούταγα πάρα πολύ  και δεν είχε κανένα πρόβλημα στην μύτη.
P9080205.jpg

----------


## TSAKALI

Σαν να χαλασε η ποιοτητα της weller σε αυτην την κατηγορια..
Εχω 25αρι weller 220v αγορασμενο πριν 30 χρονια και ακομη δουλευει και δεν χαλαει μυτες με τιποτα.
Δουλεψα επισης το  40 watt 220v , και αυτο ..δεν παθαινε τιποτα και οι μυτες σε φυσιολογικα πλαισια
(τον χρονο μια και ..αν) γενικα οσο αυξανουν τα βαττ και οι θερμοκρασια αντεχουν και λιγοτερο οι μυτες.
Τωρα με βολευει μονο αυτο με τις μαγνητικες μυτες , χρησιμοποιω παντα νο9 η νο8 δηλαδη μεγαλες 
θερμοκρασιες ,γιατι κανεις κολλησεις πιο γρηγορα (την εξατμιζει την κολληση) 
στο σφουγγαρακι δεν βαζω ποτε σκετο νερο ..αλλα το ανακατευω με οινοπνευμα (το μπλε)
ξοδευω γυρω στο 1.5 κιλο καλαι τον χρονο , που δεν ειναι και λιγο.
τα θετικα αυτου του κολλητηριου ειναι οτι καθεται στο χερι σαν στυλο , εχει ελαφρυ καλλωδιο
τροφοδοσιας και δεν κουραζει στις πολυωρες κολλησεις , και δουλευει σε μεγαλες θερμοκρασιες
για να μην αργω στις κολλησεις..επισης το εκανα φορητο για να το εχω μαζι μου στη βαλιτσα..
εχω 2 "σταθμους" εναν στον παγκο και εναν στο αυτοκινητο..Συνημμένο Αρχείο 16267

----------


## makoulis

έτσι φαίνετε αν θες να είσαι ο κορυφαίος κατασκευαστής πρέπει να σε κορυφαίος σε όλα. τεσπα. για αυτόν που πρωτινό εγώ πάνω  τί έχετε να πείτε?

----------


## SV1EDG

Εχω το WS50,5 χρόνια τώρα ,και δεν έχω αλλάξει ποτέ μύτη.Επίσης στην προηγούμενη δουλειά μου τον είχα αναμμένο 8-9 ώρες κάθε μέρα,5 μέρες την εβδομάδα για 4,5 χρόνια και δεν άλλαξα ποτέ μύτη.Αλλά και ποτέ δεν χρησιμοποίησα επιπλέον σολντερίνη.Δεν είχα λόγο.Σήμερα δουλεύω και με τον WD3M και εδώ και ένα χρόνο με πολλές ώρες χρήσης δεν του έχω αλλάξει τίποτα.Συμπέρασμα:Η weller είναι κορυφαία.Εχω δουλέψει και με PACE καθώς επίσης και με ERSA.Τώρα για αυτόν που προτείνεις πρώτη φορά την βλέπω αυτή την μάρκα.Αυθεντικά weller θα βρεις μόνο στο Ραδιο Κόσμος στην Αθήνα και στους διανομείς του (ΦΑΝΟ κτλπ.).Πες μας αν θες από που το αγόρασες.

----------


## makoulis

Από praktiker είναι. βασικά θέλω το κολλητήρι να είναι κάπως κοντό. ένα καλό σταθμό Weller 8α ήθελα αλλά αυτό τον καιρό δεν διαθέτω και πάρα πολλά χρήματα....

----------


## SV1EDG

Θα σου πω κάτι τελείως φιλικά.Οπως και σε πολλά άλλα πράματα,ετσι και στα ηλεκτρονικά ισχύει το ότι πληρώνεις παίρνεις.Ειδικά σε θέματα,εργαλείων-οργάνων.Αν πραγματικά αγαπάς τα ηλεκτρονικά και τις κατασκευές και θέλεις να ασχοληθείς πιο σοβαρά,θα σου πρότεινα να επενδύσεις σε κολλητήρι-πολύμετρο-τροφοδοτικό σε κάτι πιο "επαγγελματικό".Αυτά είναι οι βάσεις για ένα σωστό εργαστήριο,έστω και ερασιτεχνικό.Φυσικά.εσυ ξέρεις τα οικονομικά σου και εσυ στο τέλος αποφασίζεις.

----------


## makoulis

ΤΟ ξέρω φυσικά.. και για αυτό έχω διαθέσει αρκετά χρήματα για τα εργαλεία μου και να είναι και από αξιόπιστο κατασκευαστή. όμως στο θέμα κολλητήρι έπεσα έξω.

----------


## georgz

> στο σφουγγαρακι δεν βαζω ποτε σκετο νερο ..αλλα το ανακατευω με οινοπνευμα (το μπλε)



Υπάρχει λόγος που το κάνεις αυτό??

----------


## KarlBarks

παντως και εγω ειμαι υπερ της  weller  το SPI27 που εχω αμα ηταν άνθρωπος θα μου ειχε κανει μήνυση  http://uk.farnell.com/cooper-tools-w...25w/dp/4015060

εκτως απο κολλητήρι ανοιγω τρυπες σε πλεξυγκλας  καιω πλαστικα το ξεχνω τα βράδια αναμένο   και το εχω και 7-8 χρόνια 

ειναι made in germany το δικο σου τι γραφει ?

----------


## makoulis

και εμένα Γερμανία γράφει.... δν ξέρω μπορεί να έριξαν την ποιότητα.

----------


## firewalker

Εγώ για κολλητήρι διαλέγω jbc. Απόλυτα ικανοποιημένος.

----------


## makoulis

ψάχνω δια σταθμό όμως με ρυθμιζόμενη θερμοκρασία

----------


## JOUN

Παρε το Antex που σου προτειναν παραπανω και μετα βλεπεις..Το ιδιο το εχω περιπου 15 χρονια με δυο αλλαγες μυτης.Ενταξει σε σκληρη χρηση ας αλλαξεις 5-6 μυτες αλλα ως εκει.Εκτος και χαλασαν και αυτοι τα τελευταια χρονια..

----------


## GeorgeVita

> και εμένα Γερμανία γράφει.... δεν ξέρω μπορεί να έριξαν την ποιότητα.







> Μήπως χρησιμοποιείς γενικότερα πολύ σολντερίνη; ... Απλά λιώνεις καλάϊ επάνω και την σκουπίζεις σε χαρτί ή σφουγγάρι.



Να αναφέρουμε τα 'βασικά':
Κάθε καινούργιο κολλητήρι (ή νέα μύτη) χρειάζεται επικασσιτέρωση. Αυτό γίνεται στο πρώτο ζέσταμα με κόλληση όπως δείχνουν σε αυτό το *video*.

Κατά την κόλληση μπορεί να χρειαστείς flux το οποίο τοποθετείται στο σημείο της κόλλησης και όχι 'βουτώντας' τη μύτη του κολλητηριού...
*Πριν* κολλήσεις καθαρίζεις το κολλητήρι με νωπό ειδικό σφουγγάρι (ή νωπό χαρτί κουζίνας). Μετά την κόλληση ΔΕΝ καθαρίζεις τη μύτη ή αν την καθαρίσεις βάζεις επάνω της πάλι λίγο κόλληση. 
Οταν τελειώσεις την εργασία σου καθαρίζεις τη μύτη με το νωπό σφουγγάρι και βάζεις επάνω της πάλι λίγη κόλληση (όπως έγινε και στην επικασσιτέρωση). Στο επόμενο ζέσταμα θα καθαρίσεις τη μύτη για να κολλήσεις. Η καθαρή κόλληση που παραμένει επάνω στη μύτη την προστατεύει. Ποτέ δεν λιμάρεις και δεν ξύνεις τη μύτη με άλλα μέταλλα.

Φιλικά,
Γιώργος

----------

Hary Dee (08-08-12), 

mikemtb (03-10-21)

----------


## TSAKALI

φιλε Γιωργο (georgz) , δεν ξερω για ποιο λογο, αλλα καθαριζει καλυτερα το καλαι απο την μυτη
π.χ εκει που το σκουπιζεις 3 φορες , τωρα με την μια το αφαιρει..

----------


## navar

jbc είχα δουλέψει στο λύκειο !
θυμάμαι και μένα μου είχε κάνει μεγάλη εντύπωση η αντοχής της μύτης !
αλλα και τώρα ένα antex δουλεύω που νομίζω είναι απο τις πιό σοφές αγορές που έχω κάνει !
απλά είναι λίγα τα watt και δεν είναι να ξεκολήσεις tuner με αρχαία κόλληση! θα σου βγεί η πίστη, κρυώνει γρήγορα !

----------


## makoulis

σωστά τα λες φίλε Γιώργο και έτσι είναι η σωστή διαδικασία την οποία ακολουθώ χρόνια τώρα.. θυμάμαι μία φορά που είχα λιμάρει σαν άπυρο παιδάκι το κολλητήρι μου και φυσικά πήγε για πέταμα :p

----------


## navar

> φιλε Γιωργο (georgz) , δεν ξερω για ποιο λογο, αλλα καθαριζει καλυτερα το καλαι απο την μυτη
> π.χ εκει που το σκουπιζεις 3 φορες , τωρα με την μια το αφαιρει..



 δεν είναι λίγο θερμικό σόκ για την μύτη αυτήν η μέθοδος ?
κάπου θυμάμαι ο Γιάννης (rep) έλεγε να την αποφεύγουμε δια ροπάλου !

----------


## TSAKALI

εγω βλεπω διαφορα ,στον καθαρισμο, δεν εχεις παρα να το δοκιμασεις.

υ.γ που χαθηκες βρε ..καταστροφεα ??

----------


## navar

> υ.γ που χαθηκες βρε ..καταστροφεα ??



ρεπάρω σήμερα !!!! ήρθα μόνο και μόνο απο εργαστήριο να κάνω κανένα ποστ !
άσε που έχω φάει ένα κόλλημα με τους avr και προσπαθώ να μάθω πως δουλεύουν !

ούτε φοιτητής δεν διάβαζα τόσο ! :P :P :P

βέβαια πλέον δεν το χαίρομαι τόσο το φόρουμ ! μου λείπει το άλλο μου μισό ! :P :P

----------


## ceid

παιδία σόρρυ αν χαλάω το θρεντ 
Έχετε να προτείνεται κολλητηρι καλό ποιοτικό με πολύ πολύ ψιλή μύτη?
Θέλω να κολλήσω πάνω σε πλακέτες κυρίως άρα για πολύ μικρά Watts 
Η τιμή δε 8α ήθελα να ξεπερνάει τα 100ε

----------


## tasosmos

Αν εννοεις για τα λεντακια 0805 απο το αλλο θεμα τοτε αν εισαι εμπειρος με τις κολλησεις πρακτικα με οτιδηποτε μπορεις να τις κανεις, δεν χρειαζεται λεπτη μυτη για τετοιο μεγεθος εξαρτηματων. 

Αν δεν εχεις ενα κολλητηρι της προκοπης θα λεγα ενα antex CS18 ή XS25 ειναι μια χαρα, ισως με μια εξτρα λεπτοτερη μυτη για ακομα περισσοτερη ευκολια. 


Αν νομιζεις οτι δεν εχεις αρκετη πειρα κανε πρωτα δοκιμες σε μια παλια πλακετα ή κατι τετοιο πριν επεμβεις στην "καλη" ή πες σε καποιον πιο εμπειρο να στα κολλησει μην ξηλωσεις κανα pad και τρεχεις μετα...

----------


## makoulis

Τελικά παρήγγειλα αυτό στο πρώτο μου post. Θα δείξει...  στο κόλλημα πιστεύω η πείρα παίζει ρόλο περισσότερο από το κολλητήρι.. απλά το κολλητήρι σε διευκολύνει

----------


## leosedf

btw το οινόπνευμα στο νερό σπάει το επιδερμικό φαινόμενο του νερού. Οπότε κάνει το νερό πιό "υγρό". Βρέχει επιφάνειες αμέσως χωρίς να κυλάει κλπ.

----------


## makoulis

Σήμερα μου ήρθε το κολλητήρι... αρκετά καλό το βλέπω.... δείτε και εσείς


DSC05204.jpgDSC05203.jpgDSC05205.jpgDSC05207.jpgDSC05210.jpg

----------


## navar

Μάκη ακόμα δεν το πήρες και το έκανες βίδες ???? χαχαχαχα

----------


## makoulis

Πρώτα το άνοιξα και μετά το έβαλα στην μπρίζα... ε να μην δη τι έχει μέσα? :p:p

----------

mikemtb (03-10-21)

----------


## deep-blue-sea

> Καλημέρα σε όλη την παρέα.. Πριν κανα μήνα περίπου αγόρασα το Weller sp25l για να πάρω μαζί μου στην καβάλα και να αφήσω πίσω το παλιό μου 'σκυλί' κολλητήρι αγνώστου ταυτότητας. το παλιό το χα δουλέψει για τρία χρόνια πάρα πολύ και με είχε αφήσει απόλυτα ευχαριστημένο.. ώμος το Weller μέσα σε 10 μέρες ήθελε νέα μύτη!!!! αγόρασα λοιπόν νέα μύτη και μέσα σε 5 μέρες πάλι τα ίδια!!! να πω ότι δν γινόταν σωστή χρίση εντάξει αλλά σαν τα μάτια μου το πρόσεχα.. τεσπα.. κλαίω τα 25€ που έδωσα. θα καταλάβετε από τις ποιό κάτω φωτογραφίες. τώρα λέω να πάρω έναν σταθμό κόλλησης μέχρι 50€. τί λέτε για αυτόν  εδώ? 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 16263Συνημμένο Αρχείο 16264Συνημμένο Αρχείο 16265



Έχω κι εγώ το ίδιο και είχα το ίδιο πρόβλημα με την μύτη συν ότι στράβωνε πολύ εύκολα με αποτέλεσμα να σπάσει μέσα και τωρα να ψαχνω τρόπο να καθαρίσω τις βόλτες για να βάλω την καινούργια.Δοκίνασα με τρυπάνι και τώρα ψάχνω για κολαούζο και να δούμε.Δεν το χα παραπάνω από 6 μήνες και το πρόσεχα σε αντίθεση με τα απλά που και την δουλειά  τους κάνουν και δεν παθαίνουν τίποτα.Μου το είχε κάνει δώρο ο αδελφός μου και λυπάμαι να το πετάξω χωρίς να το ευχαριστηθω.Υπάρχει σωτηρία η τσαμπα παιδεύομαι???

----------


## makoulis

Το ίδιο weller με εμένα έχεισ φίλε?

----------


## bikas

ναι το ιδιο 25λ.Τελικά έφαγα ερκετο μερός της βίδας με το τρυπάνι και μετά με ένα κολαουζάκι όχι με πού επιτυχία καθώς το κομμάτι τπου μετάλλου που είναι κολλημένο στις βόλτες είναι μεγάλο κι εμποδίζει την μύτη να προχωρήσει πάνω από 3 βόλτες παρόλα αυτά λειτουργεί αρκετά καλά.Κι από οτι κατάλαβα ευθύνομαι σε μεγάλο μέρος για το πρόβλημα αφού πριν από λίγο καιρό επειδή η μύτη έπαιζε λίγο την έσφιξα με το χέρι πιο πολύ κι απ ότι φαίνεται με την θερμοκρασία ήρθε κι έγινε τσιμέντο.

----------


## makoulis

θα σου έλεγα να το αφήσεις αυτό το κολλητήρι και να πάρεις άλλο γιατί δεν θα δεις προκοπή

----------


## Inferno

Παιδιά έχω ένα weller σε σχήμα πιστολάκι στο οποίο συμβαίνει κάτι περίεργο με την μύτη του. Για σφουγγαράκι χρησιμοποιώ ένα της κουζίνας που πλένουμε τα πιάτα. Όποτε βάζω την μύτη στο σφουγγάρι μαυρίζει η μύτη του. Ενώ αν την βάλω σε συρματάκι δεν μαυρίζει. 
Κάνω εγώ κάτι λάθος? Το σφουγγάρι είναι στεγνό
Αυτό δεν μου το έκανε πάντα. Τώρα τον τελευταίο καιρό ξεκίνησε να το κάνει

----------


## vassgeo

> Σήμερα μου ήρθε το κολλητήρι... αρκετά καλό το βλέπω.... δείτε και εσείς



Καλό φαίνεται για τα χρήματα που έδωσες.
Φυσικά η αξία του θα φανεί στην χρήση.
Πάντως να ξέρεις οτι η αξία είναι στην μύτη του κολλητηριού και στον θερμοστάτη.
Αυτά τα 2 είναι τα πρώτα που χαλάνε σε ενα κολλητήρι.
Οι μύτες με επίστρωση καδμίου είναι οι καλύτερες αλλά με κάποιες προυποθέσεις.Συχνός καθαρισμός απο τα κατάλοιπα της καύσης με ελαφρώς υγρό σφουγκαράκι και οχι χτυπήματα.Πρόσφατα είχα αγοράσει μια μύτη Weller  για το κολλητήρι της φωτό.
wel1.jpgwel2.jpgwel3.jpg

----------


## vassgeo

> Παιδιά έχω ένα weller σε σχήμα πιστολάκι στο οποίο συμβαίνει κάτι περίεργο με την μύτη του. Για σφουγγαράκι χρησιμοποιώ ένα της κουζίνας που πλένουμε τα πιάτα. Όποτε βάζω την μύτη στο σφουγγάρι μαυρίζει η μύτη του. Ενώ αν την βάλω σε συρματάκι δεν μαυρίζει. 
> Κάνω εγώ κάτι λάθος? Το σφουγγάρι είναι στεγνό
> Αυτό δεν μου το έκανε πάντα. Τώρα τον τελευταίο καιρό ξεκίνησε να το κάνει



Χρησιμοποίησε σφουγγάρι κίτρινο...αυτό που δίνει η weller ή μπές σε ενα HONDOS και πάρε 2 pads σφουγγαράκια με 1 ευρώ.Εχει κάποια που είναι στην ίδια ποιότητα με της Weller.

----------


## Inferno

Ελπίζω να κάνουν δουλειά αυτά από τα Hondos αλλιώς με βλέπω να πηγαίνω κ γω σε κανά σοβαρό σταθμό κόλλησης. Τόσο καιρό δεν το έχω κάνει γιατί έτσι κ αλλιώς είμαι ερασιτέχνης...

----------


## Manthosvf

αυτος ειναι ενας καλος σταθμος τον πηρα περση http://www.elektronik.gr/eshop/index...oducts_id=9670 η μυτη αθανατη δεν μαυρισε ακομα και ουτε την σκουπιζω συχνα καμια φορα με χαρτοπετσετα  :Very Happy:

----------


## vassgeo

> Ελπίζω να κάνουν δουλειά αυτά από τα Hondos αλλιώς με βλέπω να πηγαίνω κ γω σε κανά σοβαρό σταθμό κόλλησης. Τόσο καιρό δεν το έχω κάνει γιατί έτσι κ αλλιώς είμαι ερασιτέχνης...



Κι ο ερασιτέχνης εχει ανάγκη απο σωστό εξοπλισμό  :Smile:

----------


## AKHS

Το ίδιο κολλητήρι αγόρασα κι εγώ (Weller sp25l) και κλαίω τα 25 ευρώ μακριά σας λέω….

----------


## Killo_Watt

ERSA 25W 920BD το εχω δεκα χρονια κορυφή για οποιον θελει κατι φτηνό... http://www.aktinion.gr/index.php?lan...g=336&cid=1120

----------


## dagpan

> αυτος ειναι ενας καλος σταθμος τον πηρα περση http://www.elektronik.gr/eshop/index...oducts_id=9670 η μυτη αθανατη δεν μαυρισε ακομα και ουτε την σκουπιζω συχνα καμια φορα με χαρτοπετσετα



Εχω και εγω το ZD-929C και το κολλητηρι του μου καηκε 2 φορες και το αντικατεστησα με SOLOMON. 
Μια αντισταση που εχει στο κυκλωμα του ειναι μικροτερη σε αντοχη ισχυος (w)  και την αντικατεστησα και αυτη με μεγαλυτερης ισχυος και τωρα δουλευει  οκ.
Δεν το συνιστω για καινουργια αγορα.

----------


## Killo_Watt

μακρια απο solomon βγαζουν προβληματα... "και ολους τους παρόμοιους  :Wink: "

----------

